
Why do you hate Facebook, Twitter, Instagram? Do you want to build your own? - w3clan
Many people hate Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, and various other social networks.<p>All have one concern and it is &quot;Privacy&quot;, but bigger problems for these giants are, if they don&#x27;t play with your privacy, they won&#x27;t be able to survive today or in the future.<p>If you would be there, how would you build it? and What would you do?
======
hos234
Check out Tristan Harris, Adam Alter, Tim Wu, Jaron Lanier's writings. They
have already spent many years thinking about where social media fucks things
up beyond just Privacy.

------
cyborgx7
I would probably build something that looks like activityPub/mastodon. Now,
how you make it take off for mainstream appeal, I can't tell you. Probably
make a client with a new feature the entrenched people don't (or even better,
can't) offer you.

~~~
w3clan
They are already there, why do you want to still build them? Based on people
hatred, they should be joining these site rather than talking about hatred
towards facebook and other social media website.

~~~
cyborgx7
I am already on those sites. What I'm saying is that replicating the feature
set will never be enough, because then all you have is the same thing but
without the people.

The benefits of privacy and less monopolistic control are intuitively
something many people consider good, but too abstract for a lot of people to
make the switch.

What I'm saying those services need, is a feature they don't get anywhere
else. An inovation.

------
quirkafleeg3
I would rather they didn't exist than have them steal my data.

------
andreicon
Do you want to develop an app?

~~~
w3clan
No, just wanted to know - why there is so much fuss about hating facebook,
twitter, google etc.,

